
Show HN: Kubernetes on Raspbian - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/k8s-on-raspbian
======
detaro
Putting a blog post in a repository IMHO still doesn't make it a Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
alexellisuk
> This repository holds the original tutorial for "Kubernetes on Raspbian" /
> Raspberry Pi by Alex Ellis

Moved from Gist format to a repo to enable collaboration.

